# Cypripedium candidum



## dodidoki (May 10, 2016)

This one is the last one of 2016. Rarely seen species for heart of US people.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (May 10, 2016)

Beautiful flower and thank you.


----------



## cnycharles (May 11, 2016)

Nice. They definitely like the southern Great Lakes region


Elmer Nj


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 12, 2016)

Nice sepal/petal color and that straight up growing stature is signature of this species. A real keeper.


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 25, 2016)

Awesome!

One of several cyps that can be found in my area but harder and harder to find.

Nicely done!


----------



## naoki (May 26, 2016)

Excellent!


----------

